# ARE MEN GOOD LOVERS ?



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

My question is to all ladies and asking them to help us guys to get to know what women want love making 
I use the word love making as I am the type of man that needs to be in love to have sex with a woman and for my sex is just a part of love making 

we often see a lot about premature ejaculation but never about premature penetration
how do you feel about premature penetration when men think because they have seen sex on porn think women 
are ready before they are ,

what makes a good lover in your book


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

What one woman wants, doesn't tell you what each woman wants. Sure, you can get a consensus or average maybe, but it still may not help you with the women you're actually with. 
If you want to be a good lover, communicate.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I too need to love the person I am sharing that with. Love making I reserve for being in love. Often times I loved my husband but wanted nothing to do with him sexually, therefor it was just sex, for him not me.

I think your motive matters, the more concerned you are about pleasing your lady, the better lover you’ll probably be. That’s a man open to communication, what she likes, doesn’t like, and listens actively without taking offense.

But as the poster before me said. I think you’re going to get a few generalized tid bits. 😆

I think my standards are so high, they’ll be no love making for a long while to come for me, if at al truthfully.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife says she feels totally free with me. She is game for what ever I want as long as it does not involve pain or a third person, I agree. I usually start with kissing and caressing, breast play then to oral, after a bit, she is pulling me up, pleading for me to start. Thing is to not start until she is asking you to start PIV, by then, she is ready. She will tell you when.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, good luck with this thread mate.😉. No slight intended.

I'm a man and among the best there ever was.😎😋


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Good lovers? male or females is generally a matter of chance encounter where pheromones, personality and physique come together to meet technique. You can be the greatest Don Juan, but to a segment of the female population no matter what you do won't pass mustard.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

mwise003 said:


> What one woman wants, doesn't tell you what each woman wants. Sure, you can get a consensus or average maybe, but it still may not help you with the women you're actually with.
> If you want to be a good lover, communicate.


This.

Most importantly, listen with an open mind. Don't impose any preconceived notions about "what women like" based on past experience, what you've read on the internet, seen in porn, etc. No woman wants to hear "But most women like that!".

Example. My breasts have very little feeling. This is a real blessing now that I'm at the age where I get regular mammograms. But fondling my elbow would probably be more arousing than groping my breasts. If my partner gets something out of it then have at it, but don't do it with the expectation that it's enjoyable for me.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Here's the thing; every person is different. Personally I love giving W a lot of foreplay time. Generally speaking she wants little to none of it. She wants to be taken asap after getting a little 'worked up' in other ways. Afterplay, she's all for that, so it's not my technique. Just a preference I'd never run across in my dating years before we met. So I've learned to adapt and relish the taking. Sweet talk and stroking afterwards. What can we do but LISTEN to our partner and be generous?


----------

